# barking at thunder



## pattywiz (Sep 11, 2011)

how do i help this lovely dog settle down she is making the new puppy upset now too,so there is barking 24 hr or when the thunder comes no matter what hour!!!!!


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

oh dear poor you! hno: i would try and buy a cd with all kinds of noises on and play them quietly to start with and get louder over a few days or weeks, dont fuss them when they are up set cuz that is praising the wrong behaviour, i love to watch the dog whisperer :twothumbs: he did a progame on fear of loud noises that may help you. hope you can get it in hand before 5 november.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

can you tell us what it is you do when she starts barking? how old is she, has she always reacted like this. 

cuddling her is a no no and will just make her worse. try to ignore her and pop the tv on louder than normal to try and cover the sound. 

there are drops people use that they put on their tounge, but i cant remember what they are called. its ment to relax you. 

you can try DAP defusers to calm her but they generaly need to be used for months brefore the event you want your dog to be calm for as its a hormone that they need to build up in their system that is a synthetic replica of what is found in the mother milk. 

does she have a dog coat you can put on her, or one of your tops that you can wrap round her torso. almost like swadling a baby, they now make this kind of thing but you can make a home made version. 

have you tried giving her something to do like a bone the chew on etc


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

I would invest in a Thunder Shirt: http://www.thundershirt.com/?gclid=CLyamOjJlqsCFdw32godL3Afvg. I don't have any personal experience with them, but I've heard great things about them. It's worth a try, and I think the company offers your money back if it doesn't work.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> there are drops people use that they put on their tounge, but i cant remember what they are called. its ment to relax you.


It's rescue remedy - works well with animals, bit like homeopathy


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

We used the DAP plug in and DAP collar with our old dog and it worked to settle him down a lot but didn't cure him (I suppose its hard to cure it once they have the fear?!)

http://www.dap-pheromone.com/


----------

